# Opinions on an idea for 3D



## stackin pins (Apr 21, 2006)

*hecks yeah*

i sold my target/3d bow partly because of heat and skeeters....i have a thermacell and the skeeters in MI have landing gear this year....there so big im glad i didnt go out and give blood... 

back to the main topic... i think yes.. cause i wouldnt sweat(bug spray off)as much, there for more enjoyable... i dont thunk anyone likes to sweat and get ate alive by bugs... 

how about golf carts with bug machines...:wink:


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Honestly.... well this might make some people mad but I dont care. I think it just promotes the lazy lifestyle that has become the norm in america. When I go golfing I walk... why... one I enjoy the exercise and two I dont have a golf cart but then again that saves me money from storing it at the course or the gas it would take to transport it to the course let along the parking problems that's associated with towing a trailer as well.

As far as having golf carts/atv's/BBB's/etc just so you can be more comfortable at a shoot is rediculous to me except for handicapped that need that kind of transportation and not to mention the added parking problems for places that dont have a big parking area anyway... oh yeah lets not forget the problems from people that are not considerate of other shooting and the one's that dont always pay attention to where they are going and that could lead to an accident that I only hope doesn't wind up with someone being shot. I see way more problems with your hope/wish/desire to have transportation around a 3D course.... I think it's a very bad idea for many reasons that outweigh the benefit of someone being more comfortable... besides if you dont like to be out in the heat walking around shooting and getting a little exercise there are air conditioned indoor ranges that'll let you shoot all you want with only wondering from the line to the chair or food service area.

Oh yeah just before you go saying about me using an atv or whatever for hunting I dont have one so I dont use one. I hunt very hilly area's that create a lot of problems for me recovering a harvested animal but there again it would be nice to have an atv but since I dont have one I do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you have a disability, I can see it. Otherwise, not a good idea to me.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I can see the benefit for disabled access, but that is it.

One of the main reasons you need to drive in golf are the weight of the equipment and the distances involved, that and the fact you need to set down your golf bag before you can take a swing--not so with archery where you wear your quiver while shooting.

Archery the gear weighs a lot less than a full kit of clubs--especially if you are a 1 piece trad shooter. And the distances are shorter. There are no 300 yard par-5 shots on a 3D course.

Also, I'd skip any 3D shoot that allowed ATVs for able-bodied shooters. While I can see the need for course organizers to use them, the idea of dozens and dozens of ATVs sounds awful. I like the quiet atmosphere at shoots.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

worst idea I ever heard of, no offence. 

I like walking through the bush at 3d shoots, I big huge trail with guys flying aroung on atv's and such sounds rediculus. I would not attend a shoot that allowed competitors to drive around the course.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

no its not a good idea in someplaces its hard to walk through let alone drive an atv or anything else through there then you have crazy guys driving around with thousands of doallars in equipment this is probally the worst idea ive heard about 3d shoots sorry


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

*Who are the "yes" people?*

So who are the people who think ATV's are a good idea at 3D shoots for able-bodied archers? So far there are 5 "yes" votes but not a single comment to back that position up...


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Additional insurance. Additional work to clear the course and travel lanes. A walking path is nothing compared to a cart path and it would have to be very clear. Weather conditions are also a concern, ice snow rain? In golf you have over a hundred to several hundred yards between shots?

We should walk if we can.

Handicap accessibilty is different. 
Sorry but no.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Another difference is that there is a lot of room on a golf course and golf carts hold 2-4 people with gear, whereas none of the archery courses I've been on have that much open grass and I don't picture people doubling up on carts. Where are people going to park these things at the stakes? Additionally, mixing ATV people and walkers will require letting a lot of people play through. It just sounds like a mess...

On the other hand, if you actually had to recover all the 3D targets you shot and bring them in for your score...well, that would be different...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd have to question just how far are you setting shooting lanes apart? We set lanes something like 30 to 40 yards apart. This past weekend, Sept 29 & 30, our 3D had 144 shooters. I can just see what the results would have been; Some jerk pulling 10,000 rpms and ripping through 5 gears just to get to next target. Somebody running over a pedestrian. Somebody trying to take some hillside or prove his ATV is better or faster than the next or out right ATV races. And is the club insured for this, ATVs running freely on the course? If I remember correctly, our NFAA Director told of the cost of insurance skyrocketing wasn't from archery related accidents, but somebody running a ATV into some-one's Cadillac, ATV accidents, and other non-archery activities.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Walking is more like hunting to me. I walk at least 100 yards to my stand, or hunting area. I thought that 3D was supposed to be the simulation of hunting. So I would say no to vehicles on the range for the able bodied.

Tim


----------



## spark (Sep 20, 2006)

*I like it NOT*

I like it,and here is another idea. Why don't we set up all 3D's in an air conditioned mall, and limit yardage to say 15 yrds. Shooting beyond that really has a negitive effect on my score. And when hunting season comes around we put deer in 120 acre pens and then tell everyone what great hunters we are. Yea that's the ticket.:zip:

No Fences


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

*Now hold on a minute.....*

I DO see where the misconceptions of this are coming from, but let me explain my experiance with this and why it came to mind. 

1. The courses we shoot, targets are put up and taken down in the same day usually by a crew with and ATV pulling a small trailer, so the wide access path is already in place to where the stakes are placed.....and narrow shooting lanes to WALK to the targets. 

2. It could be mandatory that if transportation is used, that it must be an electric golf cart.....no noise, no excessive speeds because they are electric...And most will carry 4 people comfortably....A rule kind of like no rangefinders.

3. If someone gets out of hand (which is tough to do on an electric golf cart) then it is an immediate DQ from the shoot.

4. When I go to a shoot, it is to relax and have a good time with friends. Usually, I have just spent a long week hustling at work, and the last thing I feel like doing is going on a long walk in 90 degree heat all over the countryside dragging all of my gear along to get some good shooting in with the bow. Many other hard working people feel the same way as they got their exersise all week long. (Not saying some people aren't working hard, just some have less physical jobs than others.)

Just my $.02.:wink:


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

IiF YOUR GOING TO HAVE TRANSPORTATION IT BETTER BE ONE HE)) OF A COURSE


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Camo said:


> I DO see where the misconceptions of this are coming from, but let me explain my experiance with this and why it came to mind.
> 
> 1. The courses we shoot, targets are put up and taken down in the same day usually by a crew with and ATV pulling a small trailer, so the wide access path is already in place to where the stakes are placed.....and narrow shooting lanes to WALK to the targets.
> 
> ...


It sounds so gentile. The scenario you've described is less objectionable than the one I imagined, not really my style but I can see your points.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I vote no, it would take to much away from my enjoyment. I would always be watching over my shoulder, so I did not get ran over, and forget taking my kids. I would be a nervous wreck. People with disabilities, and I mean REAL disabilities, are more than welcome to use what they need to use, otherwise, leave your carts at home.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

If I didn't enjoy the walk in the woods, I'd shoot at the butts, or take up FITA, or something else that doesn't require me to walk.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Only physically restricted shooters!!!*



heilman181 said:


> If you have a disability, I can see it. Otherwise, not a good idea to me.



I agree with you. Only the disabled should be considered for having transportation on the course. The travel path should follow the regular shooters pathways to avoid an issue with safety.

Norm


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Camo said:


> I DO see where the misconceptions of this are coming from, but let me explain my experiance with this and why it came to mind.
> 
> 1. The courses we shoot, targets are put up and taken down in the same day usually by a crew with and ATV pulling a small trailer, so the wide access path is already in place to where the stakes are placed.....and narrow shooting lanes to WALK to the targets.
> 
> ...


My question remains; Just how far are your shooting lanes apart? Next question with; "Give them an inch and they take a yard." First goof carts and somebody will cry until they get their ATVs. Automation for physical challenged, yes. Automation for cry babies, no.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

I voted other.Mountain bike, but that's it.No noise, less wear on the trail, still using your own power but quicker than walking.As for disabled archers, I would have no problem with electric carts.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> I voted other.Mountain bike, but that's it.No noise, less wear on the trail, still using your own power but quicker than walking.As for disabled archers, I would have no problem with electric carts.


Actually that has the opposite effect....Narrow, knifelike tires vs. Flotation type tires....Far more trail wear, and where are you going to put your bow?


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

NormPaul said:


> I agree with you. Only the disabled should be considered for having transportation on the course. The travel path should follow the regular shooters pathways to avoid an issue with safety.
> 
> Norm


Here, the shooters are to walk the same path as the target setting ATV uses.....No safety issues in our courses. 

How do your courses work?


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

rustyfence said:


> I vote no, it would take to much away from my enjoyment. I would always be watching over my shoulder, so I did not get ran over, and forget taking my kids. I would be a nervous wreck. People with disabilities, and I mean REAL disabilities, are more than welcome to use what they need to use, otherwise, leave your carts at home.


Not to be rude in anyway, but would you take your kids if you knew disabled shooters would be driving the course? How would it be different? Just curious, not trying to argue...:embara:


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

How nice would this be to drive at a 3D shoot?:wink:

Oh and as for the question of distances between targets.....I'd say they average between 75 and 125 yards.......Some longer some shorter. The cart could have a small insulated water jug on it with COOL water instead of the luke warm water I end up with after target #20 or so, maybe some candy bars and other assorted energy food. 

And above all, transportation is not mandatory just like a golf course....If you love the walk, go for it by all means. BTW, how many people do you know that get run over by golf carts? How many golf cart accidents do you hear of that do NOT involve alchohol? Not hardly any.....And alot of beer is served on Golf Courses.....We are talking about an alcohol free enviroment here.

If someone on the property you hunt on uses an ATV or some mode of transportation to get to their stand, do you stop hunting or bar your kids from hunting there? Of course not.....Please keep this in perspective.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Camo said:


> Actually that has the opposite effect....Narrow, knifelike tires vs. Flotation type tires....Far more trail wear, and where are you going to put your bow?


Guess it all depends how you drive it.I've seen torn up ATV tracks and some pretty rutted bike tracks as well.Of course golf carts usually use wussy groomed paths so I don't know what effect they would have.As for where to put the bow, either a sling or just add a carry rack to the back.A bow fully loaded out may weigh about 5 lbs. no problem for most racks.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, 275lb me on a Mtn. Bike, and you will see those tires cut in to the ground.....Right before I fall over gasping for breath!!!! ROTF! :wink: I'm 6'2" tall but 275 is 275...:darkbeer:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

i voted for yes 

i think it would be good for the handicapped to use but for everyone else not a chance.

Out here it would be hard to get around on an ATV with bow on most of our courses

Travis


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Camo said:


> Well, 275lb me on a Mtn. Bike, and you will see those tires cut in to the ground.....Right before I fall over gasping for breath!!!! ROTF! :wink: I'm 6'2" tall but 275 is 275...:darkbeer:


Yeah, I'm 6'2" and about 230 or so, so I go easy on the brakes and acceleration to give the ground a fighting chance.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually, the bike may be a bad idea for the existing format but could make an interesting sport on its own.Almost a summer 3D biathalon type thing.You'd need a longer course though.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Actually, the bike may be a bad idea for the existing format but could make an interesting sport on its own.Almost a summer 3D biathalon type thing.You'd need a longer course though.


now thats a great idea .... lmao 

quads , golf carts are impractical at my home range as well have alot of draws , ravines etc to contend with, Our club has cut stairs and what not into the hillside,, we do have quad access but not the way the courses are set up to walk ...Up here in the north there are alot of walk thru targets as well where you walk up to the stake ....fling yer arras ...take your gear to the target ... pull arras and keep walking along the path ...also up here there really isnt alot of clubs with their own land and rely upon land owners to borrow/rent them the land for the weekend etc... I am lucky enough to belong to a club that has its own land ...at least for the time being (long term lease) 

I am just as fat and lazy as the next ..when its time to recover an Elk I go get the Deere ... Unless its needed by Disabled ... I must side with the majority here and say not such a good idea for the most part. However it sounds like the original poster has a road that his course is shot off ... I would think that it would certainly speed up rounds ...possibly turn in some higher scores due to less fatigue ie: when i golf an 18 hole course by walking I am bagged at the end ... when I drive the same course I am just as fresh as when I started


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Opinions on a idea for 3D*



Camo said:


> Not to be rude in anyway, but would you take your kids if you knew disabled shooters would be driving the course? How would it be different? Just curious, not trying to argue...:embara:


.
Now you're picking on the disabled? How many have you seen at a 3D? I think you have a "dead issue" here. No one is going to knock the disabled or those with walking problems and no one is hard pressed to "run" through a 3D course. Probably 99% of all 3Ds are a casual affair, no rush thing.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> .
> Now you're picking on the disabled?


No I would never, as I stutter and don't appreciate being looked down upon because of it. I was merely asking why people were ok with golf carts in one situation, and not in another, from a driven vehicle/ pedestrian standpoint.

To each their own. I understand that we all have our views, and must respect that. I talk to people that would like to be active in 3D but don't want to invest 4-5 hours walking the course in the heat. These people are lost popularity of the sport. I would bet that must kids are going to be worn out and cranky after walking the course as well, and therefore may not go or be taken to another shoot. I'd like to see how many golf courses would keep doors open that banned the use of carts. But for whatever reasons 3D shooters have, I guess the transportation issue has been shot down. 

Oh well, I tried.:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

thats why we set our range with 4 courses so you can take a break. but I vote no its a bad idea. As for electric carts so now i need to spend more money to shuttle around a 3d course yea ok. You never did say where you thought you would park all of them on the course. and the parking for the trailers they are hauled in on. What about the trail maintance that would be needed so they can get around the course.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> thats why we set our range with 4 courses so you can take a break. but I vote no its a bad idea. As for electric carts so now i need to spend more money to shuttle around a 3d course yea ok. You never did say where you thought you would park all of them on the course. and the parking for the trailers they are hauled in on. What about the trail maintance that would be needed so they can get around the course.


I give up.......:aww:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Camo said:


> I give up.......:aww:



Dont do that ....

everyone that anserd I am willing to bet have never stepped foot onto your course ..... alot of people are so narrow minded that they cant see past the end of their own nose 

If you honestly think it can be done on your course ...Safely for one thing ... the noise is really a non issue .... 

If your course is a loop on a road and the shots are allways going out of the loop from the road .... do it ... Get some Golf Carts ... two or four shooters per Kart ... Give Arlis a call with Bowkaddy ....set yerself up ....Carts with cooler holes in the nose would be great to throw some Ice and waters/gatorades in would be freakin awesome ..... alot less cranky people at the end of the day for sure ....


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Camo said:


> Not to be rude in anyway, but would you take your kids if you knew disabled shooters would be driving the course? How would it be different? Just curious, not trying to argue...:embara:


I don't take it rude at all. My logic is, lets be honest. I have been shooting lots of 3-D in the past 3 years. I have seen two disabled archers. And it was actually the same guy at two different shoots. Lets just say for the sake of arguement. 5 disabled archers per shoot. That is 5 "carts" you have to watch for, compared to 300-400 carts. I see a differance, just in the shear number of vehicles that will be on the course. 

I do have an open mind, and will take in all views, but for now I just don't agree with it.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok, one more post.....Has anyone here ever shot sporting clays? They use carts on their courses.....WITH GUNS. Accidents related to using carts.....ZERO that I have ever heard of........:secret:

Let's take a step out of the stone age and progress with the sport. With just a little modification of the courses in some cases, this is a very safe way to draw more people into this fun sport. Don't be afraid of change, but embrace what it can do for the growth and popularity of the sport. If we want to be paranoid about accidents, maybe we should walk to the shoots to be sure we are not involved in a car accident along the way......This is sarcastic, but to me on par with the logic used in this topic so far, IMO.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Camo said:


> Ok, one more post.....Has anyone here ever shot sporting clays? They use carts on their courses.....WITH GUNS. Accidents related to using carts.....ZERO that I have ever heard of........:secret:
> 
> Let's take a step out of the stone age and progress with the sport. With just a little modification of the courses in some cases, this is a very safe way to draw more people into this fun sport. Don't be afraid of change, but embrace what it can do for the growth and popularity of the sport. If we want to be paranoid about accidents, maybe we should walk to the shoots to be sure we are not involved in a car accident along the way......This is sarcastic, but to me on par with the logic used in this topic so far, IMO.


I'm thinking that some of us *like* walking outdoors...


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Warbow said:


> I'm thinking that some of us *like* walking outdoors...


Transportation is NOT MANDATORY on clays courses either. Nobody says you can't walk, it's personal choice.......


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Camo said:


> Transportation is NOT MANDATORY on clays courses either. Nobody says you can't walk, it's personal choice.......


No, I figured that. Execution is everything. Will it be like walking on a sidewalk or walking on a freeway? I haven't been to one of the sporting clays shoots you've described so I haven't seen this idea in action. What I can say is that it wouldn't work at most of the ranges I've shot at due to trail conditions--conditions that you have explicitly stated are different in your specific circumstance. So, what you described might be ok at your range but not most...


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

I shoot at approx 8 different locations, and there is only one that comes to mind that would need some modification to work. Just because your particular ranges aren't able to do it without modification, please don't shoot it down as it can't be done.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Generally, a bad idea. Part of sport should be to exercise. Many have even complained about golf not being a sport, mainly 'cause of the riding thing.

I am squarely in favor in making the outdoors accessible - within reason. If it's a course that can be done with motorized aid for disabled individuals, by all means. But for able-bodied folks - no. Walk the course.

I don't know, but I think that the main reason I go on 3D and field archery shoots is to get out walking through the woods. Stopping here and there to shoot at a few targets is a bonus.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Camo said:


> I shoot at approx 8 different locations, and there is only one that comes to mind that would need some modification to work. Just because your particular ranges aren't able to do it without modification, please don't shoot it down as it can't be done.


And please don't claim I said things that I haven't.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Warbow said:


> And please don't claim I said things that I haven't.


Please explain.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Camo said:


> Please explain.


Thanks, happy to:
I said:


> So, what you described *might *be ok at your range but not most...


You said:


> Just because your particular ranges aren't able to do it without modification, please don't shoot it down as it can't be done.


I'm not saying it is impossible for golf carts to be used, nor did I say "it can't be done." That is a mischaracterization of my statement.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

I didn't see it that way at the time, but in any case I do sincerely apologize, as I'm trying to promote an idea, not insult anyone or make anyone mad.
:embara:


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Camo said:


> I didn't see it that way at the time, but in any case I do sincerely apologize, as I'm trying to promote an idea, not insult anyone or make anyone mad.
> :embara:


Thanks. It is very kind of you to say so.

While the cart thing isn't for me and I would steer away from shoots that implemented it that doesn't mean I don't think it would work for you.


----------



## merwin10 (May 2, 2007)

*Driving golf carts*

Well I guess it depends allot on the course! Along with archery I shoot sporting clays - One place I shoot is about 1800 acres and they use electric golf carts to go between stations. Many stations are far away and the shot from the previous can hardly be heard. I have walked it before and it takes some doing!

Now as for archery we hold IBO world Qualifiers at my club. The club has upward of 350+ acres with 120 3D targets 12 stations x 10 targets we do transport archers between the 12 stations. Mostly because the stations are mixed and random (you shoot station 1, 5, 9. 11) 40 targets in all. It seem to work for us, as for driving to each target again depends on the distance. Most I talk to like to walk the targets! I do!

Mike -


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I would not like that. Part of the game is just how fit a person is but then again when it takes 3 1/2 hours to shoot 20 targets just how fit do you need to be?


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Carts for 3D shooting -- Love the Idea -- could it fly?*

Sure would be good fun and more convenient to cruise around in a bad boy buggie or the like at the big shoots. It may provide more access for some shooters who feel handicaped on some ranges. I would say let a few try with restrictions like no gas engines, etc., to see what happens. Here's an idea: they could make a special class for this that allows you to provide your own transportation around the course and shoot whatever you bring.

Most people enjoy walking and talking. But sometimes, we complain when we have an extremely long hike to get to a course. I would like to nominate a trial basis of some sort.

Anything to promote archery sounds good to me. I doubt anyone would quit shooting because someone else has a ride and they don't. Golfers both walk and/or ride carts. But at the Masters, golfers walk.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

DRFrance said:


> SGolfers both walk and/or ride carts. But at the Masters, golfers walk.


But somebody else still caries their gear for them 

However golf courses are generally much more purpose built even to the point of having paved cart paths...


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I have to say that even though you are doing your best to make it sound great and almost bullet proof I still stick by my original post. Here's the part that explains my thoughts:

*"As far as having golf carts/atv's/BBB's/etc just so you can be more comfortable at a shoot is rediculous to me except for handicapped that need that kind of transportation and not to mention the added parking problems for places that dont have a big parking area anyway... oh yeah lets not forget the problems from people that are not considerate of other shooting and the one's that dont always pay attention to where they are going and that could lead to an accident that I only hope doesn't wind up with someone being shot. I see way more problems with your hope/wish/desire to have transportation around a 3D course.... I think it's a very bad idea for many reasons that outweigh the benefit of someone being more comfortable..."*

Even though there might be some courses that can have carts there fairly easily not all can. Our's can to a point then there are several lanes that you just cant get into/out of safely with the way the carts would have to be routed and most would say oh well just redo the course... In some area's that is a lot easier said then done! If your course can handle this and your clubs insurance (which is a major deciding factor for a lot of things!!!) covers their use then go for it. But I will lay odds that a lot of the ranges cant or wont be able to handle this for several reasons and to be honest it is hard enough to find people to help with our shoots let alone doing all of the work needed for something like this!


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

I shot alot of sporting clays in the past and everyone well almost everyone had a golf cart IMHO they are more trouble than there worth especially for those of us walking when most of them came by you had better hit the bushes or get ranover


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

jim j said:


> I shot alot of sporting clays in the past and everyone well almost everyone had a golf cart IMHO they are more trouble than there worth especially for those of us walking when most of them came by you had better hit the bushes or get ranover


If that is the case, then the driver needs to be removed from the course by the Rangemaster, and expelled for one year.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Just some more food for thought. I make a point of trying to stay in shape because of the 3-d ranges. If there to tough or to hot then consider a little more exercise to get in shape during the off season, it makes a huge diff. I turned 43this year and find that keeping myself in shape for 3-d keeps me a lot healthier. But hay you know if we have gulf carts then can we bring a cooler of beer, because I know when i go gulfing a cold one sure helps to nock that temp down a couple of degrees. Man I would put on 50 pounds by the emd of the season. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Nupper said:


> Just some more food for thought. I make a point of trying to stay in shape because of the 3-d ranges. If there to tough or to hot then consider a little more exercise to get in shape during the off season, it makes a huge diff. I turned 43this year and find that keeping myself in shape for 3-d keeps me a lot healthier. But hay you know if we have gulf carts then can we bring a cooler of beer, because I know when i go gulfing a cold one sure helps to nock that temp down a couple of degrees. Man I would put on 50 pounds by the emd of the season. Happy hunting everyone!


ABSOLUTELY NO BEER ON A RANGE>>>>>>PERIOD!!!!

That cannot be tolerated in any way.

As for staying in shape, My livelihood does that for me.....Again, some of us have very physical jobs that make a cruise around a 3D course a welcome thought. Maybe management/ office workers like a good workout on the weekend, but some already walked their miles that week.:wink:


----------



## Goldeneagle (Oct 24, 2002)

Ya'll are worried about 90deg heat? Come on down to the LONE STAR STATE and get some 100+deg stuff ! :flame: Transportation for handicapped only is my vote.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh you're just trying to make me jealous! Add that with some nice silver dollar size mosquitos, sweat bees, and 100 yard walks in direct sunlight while sipping some nice warm water or gatorade and you got a combination that will draw new shooters like flies to you know what. :wink: What was I thinking?:embara:


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Sweet!*

I would definately rent a cart at a club that offered. It would be nice to have a seat while waiting and some cold beverages. I wouldn't want every shoot this way but some would be nice. Call me lazy I don't care. I think more people would enjoy it than you think. Let me know when your club gets some. I will be there.:darkbeer:


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Camo, the beer thing was a frigin joke , lighten up! Just for the record so I don't get hammered I don't agree with alcohol on a range! I should know better then to try a make a joke


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Nupper said:


> Hey Camo, the beer thing was a frigin joke , lighten up! Just for the record so I don't get hammered I don't agree with alcohol on a range! I should know better then to try a make a joke


Just didn't want anyone on here to start getting bent about alchohol next.....Never thought everyone would jump on me so bad for the transportation idea..... Alot of people seem very touchy.


----------

